

Ashton Kutcher invests in Dwolla - AdamTReineke
http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/dmr/index.php/2012/04/10/ashton-kutcher-dwolla-investment/

======
tzz
I am still not sure how Dwolla works. Do I have to deposit money in my account
to pay? Does it get the money from my bank account? How do they achieve low
transaction fees? Why don't they explain this on their website? All it says
is:

    
    
       New technologies are putting our lives, our communities,
       and our world at the tips of our fingers. At Dwolla, 
       we're using those same ideas to build a new payment 
       experience that's powered by you.
    

The above statement doesn't communicate anything other than it is a payment
service. Well, there are a lot of payment services. What is unique about
Dwolla?

~~~
bgilroy26
It does get the money from your bank account. It's like a debit card service
without a card.

As far as I know the difference between what they make on transactions and
what credit card companies make is that they don't have a fraud management
unit and they also just take in a lot less profit than the traditional cards
do.

------
computerbob
Has anyone used Dwolla for development? Free micropayments?

<https://www.dwolla.com/developer>

------
spobo
A solid investment :) I hope it comes to the EU soon _grrr_. Why are there
literally 0 good payment gateways in the EU :|

------
Codhisattva
I tell you, Dwolla is going to disrupt VISA/MC in serious ways.

~~~
jonursenbach
How so?

~~~
bgilroy26
The idea is that the reason that gas stations and convenience stores keep
adding cash discounts is because they are getting fed up with how much money
they are losing based on the widespread use of plastic instead of cash.

Dwolla charges a flat fee of 25c per transaction as opposed to credit which is
like 2 or 3 percent. If you are at someplace expensive like REI or something
and you buy $300 bucks worth of stuff with a credit card, REI gets a $9 bite
taken out of it, which adds up when it's compounded thousands and thousands of
times.

